
The next version of Chromium Edge may be available on Linux - whooptous
https://whooptous.com/microsoft-chromium-edge-may-be-available-on-linux/
======
rvz
I'm not sure why I or anyone would need 'Chromium Edge' on Linux. It is
essentially Chromium + IE + Telemetry and MS branded lipstick which is 10
steps back in terms of privacy.

No thanks, this won't make me switch. Instead I've just set Firefox as the
default browser on macOS and Linux to replace Chrome on my Macbook.

~~~
zzzcpan
> I'm not sure why I or anyone would need 'Chromium Edge' on Linux.

It depends how evil Google is willing to get on fighting adblocking. Whether
they will remove request blocking APIs from the public code not even leaving
an option to enable it (while keeping such option for themselves for
enterprise builds) and whether Microsoft will backport it into their fork for
everyone to use.

